# Portugal



## keen (6 Aug 2010)

Hi i am going on hols to portugal for one week from 21 to 28 august, i have not booked any accomm yet, flying into Faro, could anyone recommend a good hotel, location for my husband, my son aged 6 and myself.  Preferably looking for child friendly hotel that would be lively and an area where we would have lots to do.  We will be hiring a car


----------



## SlugBreath (6 Aug 2010)

Did you ever take up any of the recommendations offered to you re your trip to Nice last year?


----------



## Homer (6 Aug 2010)

I'd recommend Alvor in the Western Algarve.  Great beach, lots of nice restaurants, lovely atmosphere.


----------



## WindUp (6 Aug 2010)

Alvor is terrific and the food is fantastic-- but it is not the liveliest spot


----------



## Marietta (6 Aug 2010)

SlugBreath said:


> Did you ever take up any of the recommendations offered to you re your trip to Nice last year?


 

What has that got to do with the present query


----------



## SlugBreath (7 Aug 2010)

Marietta said:


> What has that got to do with the present query


 
Last year the OP asked about Nice. She got lots of replies, helpful advice, links etc,  but not as much as an acknowledgement to anyone who assisted. Similar to other queries.  Why should anyone bother with helping out with the Portugal query?

AAM is about giving, not just taking.  If we were all to take from AAM and not give it wouldn't be much use.


----------



## SparkRite (7 Aug 2010)

SlugBreath said:


> Last year the OP asked about Nice. She got lots of replies, helpful advice, links etc,  but not as much as an acknowledgement to anyone who assisted. Similar to other queries.  Why should anyone bother with helping out with the Portugal query?
> 
> AAM is about giving, not just taking.  If we were all to take from AAM and not give it wouldn't be much use.




+1 SlugBreath


----------



## Homer (8 Aug 2010)

SlugBreath said:


> Last year the OP asked about Nice. She got lots of replies, helpful advice, links etc,  but not as much as an acknowledgement to anyone who assisted. Similar to other queries.  Why should anyone bother with helping out with the Portugal query?
> 
> AAM is about giving, not just taking.  If we were all to take from AAM and not give it wouldn't be much use.



To be honest, I think that's a bit on the harsh side.  While I agree that there has to be some give and take, the OP is not a prime example of someone who is abusing the website.

After reading your post, I went through her history and she has only posted 5 queries over a four year period.  The first time she posted, she thanked people for their responses.  She also replied to one query from another poster.

It's nice to receive an acknowledgment when you have tried to be help someone and I always try to do so, but probably forget sometimes.  It's not as if the OP is constantly posting queries, never acknowledging responses and only making negative comments when responding to other queries.  So give her a break, please.


----------



## tullyross (8 Aug 2010)

Cabanas de Tavira is a beautiful little place you could stay, we paid 30 euro a night for a very cute apart-hotel that was simple enough but pretty and had everything we needed. The bigger town of Tavira a few kilometres away has lots to see and do, great restaurants, historic monuments, shopping centre etc. Would really recommend the area.


----------



## SoylentGreen (10 Aug 2010)

SparkRite said:


> +1 SlugBreath


 
There are some regular posters that do this all the time. 

Even the title of the thread says "Portugal". The bare minimum. It's a big place.  I would do a bit of research on Tripadvisor, maybe have a look at a map, narrow down the options. Then ask the question.


----------



## poppy1 (10 Aug 2010)

we have stayed in tivoli marine apartments for a few yrs now, its right on the beach in praia da rocha, has 2 pools but no kids club( we have a toddler) its near portimao which is 40 mins from faro.

as other people suggested have a look at trip advisor or have a look at holiday brochures to get an idea of what resort you d like, stein travel is who we booked through


----------



## keen (11 Aug 2010)

*Thankssssssssssssssssssssss*

Thanks guys for all your help.  Sorry for not acknowledging previously.  I do use Tripadvisor,that is where i do most of my research but it is always nice to get other views as well.  The postings i received about Nice last year were very helpful.
Thanks again .


----------



## mullking (18 Aug 2010)

Hi, I'm biased as I have rental interests in Portugal. I've been holidaying there for 40 years, I retired 4 years ago and bought a couple of properties there. Albufeira, is definitely the place to go. If you are in your 20s or 30s then the strip (Montechoro) is for you. If it's for family, then, closer to the oldtown. If you need to know more, feel free to make contact.


----------



## Laramie (18 Aug 2010)

Is there a local bus that goes from the train station in Albufeira in to the town?  I understand that the train station and town are quite a distance apart?
Clint


----------



## mullking (18 Aug 2010)

The train station is actually in Ferrerias, about 5 kilometers. Your best bet is by taxi at about €5. I'm sure there is a bus service, probable cost €2/€3.


----------



## Happy Girl (18 Aug 2010)

Have a look at this thread and see if you find anything.
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=139922&highlight=albufeira


----------



## ziltwo (18 Aug 2010)

I have been going to Alvor for the past 3 years and love it.. it is very safe the beach is beautiful, people are friendly and the food is great... hope you enjoy


----------



## ziltwo (18 Aug 2010)

meant to say that if you google the Dom Jaoa villa; beautiful place to stay right on the beach...


----------



## Laramie (18 Aug 2010)

ziltwo said:


> meant to say that if you google the Dom Jaoa villa; beautiful place to stay right on the beach...


 
Very expensive per night though.


----------



## 1wrreno (18 Aug 2010)

Strongly recommend renting an apartment in Oasis Parque which is about 7 minutes drive from the centre of Alvor. It's a fairly luxurious complex that is very child-friendly; chances are your son will meet up with other Irish and English kids his age around the pool area and it's secure once you're in there as it's swipe-cards only to get in and out. It's also a short trip into Alvor in the evenings for dinner and a number of beaches are very close by. Not aware of any very nice hotels smack in the middle of Alvor, but I may be wrong...

If you look up any of the rental websites or just google Oasis Parque there's a number of apt owners who rent out and at this stage I'd advise you to haggle.


----------



## Squonk (18 Aug 2010)

I second Alvor. I stayed at the Pestana Alvor Park. Beautiful Hotel. Great location, 10minutes walk to town and beach. My kids (5 & 6) never left the swimming pool!


----------



## NHG (19 Aug 2010)

Just home from Oura Praia Hotel with our 6yr old, excellent apartment, great location, very near beach and again just a short stroll to the strip to 'sit watch the world go by'.

When staying here you have the use of the facilities also at Clube Praia da Oura (again lovely we have stayed there 3 times before but no air con) and Oura View Beach Club (nicest palce we have ever stayed but no tour operator had these apts this year, you had to book directly and arrange your own flights and transfers but we were afraid to do so with the climate that we live in this year with so many tour operators/airlines going out of business) and also Bayview (have never been there or seen them as they are only newly acquired)  

Happy Hour at pool bar between 4pm and 5pm - local large beer 89cent, fish & chip (or pizza or burger)and small mineral or beer €5 all day, lovely choice on the menu. Supermarket underneath part of the hotel which is so handy when trying to carry large containers of water etc.

Try to get a pool view as a small part of the hotel is on the side of a busy street, we were on that side and it was a little noisy at times, but if given the same apartment again we would still be happy to take it as it did not disturb our sleep any more than anywhere else we stayed on different holidays, beds nice and cumfy.  I paniced after reading the review on tripadvisor about the rooms on this side of the hotel when we were checking in as I knew that this was the side where we were being allocated, but after the first night there (we were in bed by 11pm) I relaxed as it was grand the the size of the apt more than made up for it.

We will go back to that hotel sometime again when in the algarve. 

We were lucky to get a cancellation 3 weeks before we travelled.


----------



## Homer (19 Aug 2010)

keen said:


> Hi i am going on hols to portugal for one week from 21 to 28 august, i have not booked any accomm yet, flying into Faro, could anyone recommend a good hotel, location for my husband, my son aged 6 and myself. Preferably looking for child friendly hotel that would be lively and an area where we would have lots to do. We will be hiring a car


 
At this late stage, I presume you have somewhere booked.  Where did you decide to go?


----------

